# Another baby



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

today we got another rat...named her bell...she's a cutie but is hyper copared to my other one, i havent seen her stop moving since we had her. when i try to hold her she's always trying to escape from my hand.

any advice on how to calm her down...thanks


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Loratabs.



JOKING! JOKING!


She'll calm down with age.


----------

